# Any idea what kind of tree this is?



## Casey Botts (Oct 26, 2018)

This tree is next to my driveway. Going to have to cut it down. It is very attractive, but got damaged when I cleared the lot. I left it because I liked the bark and the way it grew kind of bent and unusual.


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 26, 2018)

@Casey Botts , Take a close up pic of the a single group of leaflets (all the leaves back to a main stem). Also, can you tell if this tree has opposite or alternate branching, and do you see any type of fruit or seeds on the ground?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 26, 2018)

Sourwood and Persimmon came to mind, then Black gum said hello when seeing the bark but Karl has some good points. Better pictures...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sourwood and Persimmon came to mind, then Black gum said hello when seeing the bark but Karl has some good points. Better pictures...


 I do not think that is persimmon bark.


----------



## Casey Botts (Oct 26, 2018)

Don’t think it is persimmon. Never had fruit on it. It does have some flowers in spring. The flowers are creamy white colored to very pale yellow. I will look at the leaf arrangement in the morning and let you know.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

My vote is black gum. See it here all the time.


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 26, 2018)

I also was thinking black gum if the tree has alternate branching, but if the branching is opposite then it might be black ash.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 27, 2018)

For Persimmon, if the flowers are incomplete or steril, there is no fruit. Sourwood has mid summer flowers with seed / fruit hanging with the fall foliage.





Silver bell has obvious fall seeding and likewise spring flowering. The bark is very variable, but likely not a match.





Black gum should have fall fruit, a small drupe.









There, more fun stuff to ponder...


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 27, 2018)

One of the problems with identifying a trees based on bark is some trees like cherry can go through different bark phases depending on age, location, sun light, soil conditions etc. The op's bark isn't like any of the native persimmon trees that I've seen in TN, but this could be do to bark phase. For anyone interested, a good book on this is "Bark - A Field Guide to the Trees of the Northwest" by Michael Wojtech. Only wish that he'd expand this book for tree in other areas of the country.


----------



## Casey Botts (Oct 27, 2018)

Here are some more photos, not the best. There are some seed pods remaining, as you can see. Looks exactly like what Mr Peet is calling silver bells. Is that persimmon or just in the persimmon family?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 27, 2018)

Sourwood, _Oxydendrum arborem_, sometimes called Sorrel tree. It often has a beautiful salmon to pint heartwood. Definitely more than just firewood....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Casey Botts (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. I will cut it when the weather clears and see what it looks like. Too bad some of you guys can’t loan me your woodworking skills for a few days!


----------



## Casey Botts (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok. I finally got around to cutting the sourwood tree that started this thread. I said I would post some pics to show what the wood looked like. I couldn’t wait to turn something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2018)

That’s cool! I love that color.


----------



## Casey Botts (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks. It is kind of creamy and almost looks like some kind of plastic.


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice job Casey

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

